# Why oh Why



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Why would anyone price new hay like this just down right frustrating...... make me wanna scream then puke thank you CL I just don't understand it shakes head or I am completely wrong ?????? some tell me or shoot me and put me out of my misery lol

Hay for sale - $3 (Beaverton)































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap

(google map) (yahoo map)


safety tips
prohibited items
product recalls
avoiding scams

Grass hay for sale mid June. Some clover, timothy, and fescue but mostly grass. Will be baling mid June, $3.50 out of the field, $4.00 if I put it in the barn first. Email if your interested and I'll get you a time to pick it up


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

They might have tiny bales. In that case, the people that buy them probably deserve each other. On the other hand, if it's a spectacular deal, there is a very simple solution: buy it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Wait, I changed my mind. It's "mostly grass". Even at 40 pound bales that would be $175/T. For undefined grass, that's not unreasonable. At least it wouldn't be here anyway. If I could bale junk meadow and have someone come get it before I had to touch it once, I'd do it for that money.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I guess he don't want to store it says there is some there is some timothy fescue and clover most be very little


----------

